# Lüftersteuerung / LED Dark Base 700 funktionieren nicht



## SuMMeRShOe (27. Februar 2020)

*Lüftersteuerung / LED Dark Base 700 funktionieren nicht*

Gutes Nächtle,

ich hab gestern meinen neuen PC zusammen gebaut.. jetzt hab ich das Problem, dass die bereits verbauten Lüfter sowie vorne am Gehäuse die LED Seitenstripes nicht funktionieren.. ich habe ein x570 Aorus Elite verbaut.. das PWM Kabel alias "A" hab ich mit dem Sys_Fan 1 verbunden.. eigentlich sollten dann ja die Lüfter automatisch funktionieren, richtig? Den LED Anschluss alias "C" hab ich mit dem LED_C1 auf dem MB verbunden.. beides funktioniert aber nicht :/
Hat jemand evt eine Idee?

Grüße


----------



## Vldar (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung / LED Dark Base 700 funktionieren nicht*

Salve,

nach meinen Erinnerungen mit einem Case einer anderen Serie (DB600) muss man glaube ich den Taster für die Auswahl des Farbmusters ein paar Sekunden gedrückt halten damit die Ansteuerung über das MB geht. Die Lüftersteuerung erfordert zwingend im BIOS/UEFI die Ansteuerung des verwendeten Anschlusses über PWM Signal. Bei meiner Kombination Aorus x570 Pro hat die Einstellung "Auto" nicht funktioniert es musste zwingend manuell auf PWM gewechselt werden.

Gruß

Edit:  Ich glaube beides ist im Handbuch vom Case kaum oder nicht klar erklärt gewesen bei mir.


----------



## SuMMeRShOe (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung / LED Dark Base 700 funktionieren nicht*

Bei meinem Case habe ich an der Front einen Regler für automatisch und manuell.. wenn ich die veränder, passiert trotzdem nichts.. oder meinst du im allgemeinen, ich müsste erst im Bios das ändern? 

Das mit dem länger drücken probier ich mal aus.. hatte zwischenzeitlich mal gelesen, dass evt die Platine hinten am Case defekt sein kann?  

Das Handbuch ist in Englisch.. habe aber versucht so gut es geht alles so zu machen wie es drinnen stand.. gelesen habe ich davon aber auch nichts, zumindest für meine Sprachkenntnisse..


PS: Der Lüfter vom MB unten rechts dreht sich nicht, schaltet der sich erst zu, wenn eine bestimmte Temperatur erreicht wurde? Der einzige Kühler, der derzeit läuft, ist der von der CPU


----------



## Vldar (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung / LED Dark Base 700 funktionieren nicht*

Moin,

natürlich ist nie auszuschließen, dass die Platine defekt ist ich würde es allerdings erstmal als relativ unwahrscheinlich einordnen und alles andere prüfen. Front-Regler auf Auto und dann wie gesagt im Bios den gewählten Anschluss auf PWM stellen. Evtl. muss am Mainboard auch der Anschluss gewechselt werden wenn die aktuelle Wahl kein PWM kann. Zum Mainboardlüfter kann ich wenig sagen, da ich ein anderes habe. Ich dachte aber dass bei allen Aorus X570 Boards der Lüfter immer läuft nur be wenig last eben langsamer.

Gruß


----------



## be quiet! Support (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung / LED Dark Base 700 funktionieren nicht*

Hallo SuMMeRShOe,

ich gehe davon aus das der SATA Stecker der Platine noch nicht mit Strom verbunden ist.
Dann funktionieren weder Lüfter noch Beleuchtung.

Kannst du das bitte einmal überprüfen?

VG

Marco


----------



## SuMMeRShOe (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung / LED Dark Base 700 funktionieren nicht*

Hey Marco.. ehrlich gesagt hab ich noch einen SATA Stecker übrig hinten an der Rückseite.. da ich etwas Newbie bin dachte ich, dass der nur für die Festplatten ist.. ich wusste bisher nicht, wo ich den einstecken soll, weil der Stecker nirgends auf das Mainboard passt :/


----------



## be quiet! Support (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung / LED Dark Base 700 funktionieren nicht*

Der muss tatsächlich direkt mit dem Netzteil verbunden werden. Wird genau so angeschlossen wie eine HDD z.B. 
Ohne tut sich nicht. Verbinde die beiden Kabel gerne und probier dann ob alles läuft.

VG

Marco


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung / LED Dark Base 700 funktionieren nicht*



SuMMeRShOe schrieb:


> Hey Marco.. ehrlich gesagt hab ich noch einen SATA Stecker übrig hinten an der Rückseite.. da ich etwas Newbie bin dachte ich, dass der nur für die Festplatten ist.. ich wusste bisher nicht, wo ich den einstecken soll, weil der Stecker nirgends auf das Mainboard passt :/



Der wird nirgends auf dem Mainboard eingesteckt.
Du brauchst einen Sata Stromanschluss vom Netzteil. Dort wird er angeschlossen.


----------



## SuMMeRShOe (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung / LED Dark Base 700 funktionieren nicht*

Soo.. das Gehäuse funktioniert jetzt.. Lüfter laufen alle und können an der Feont verstellt werden.. lag echt an dem SATA Kabel.. jetzt hab ich nur noch ein Problem mit der Graka, dass sie anscheinend nicht startet.. aber das packt ich mal in den Grakabereich.. danke an euch


----------

